# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  Una preciosidad... el puente de Banpo

## F. Lázaro

Todos hemos visto multitud de puentes por todos lados para salvar ríos ya sean grandes o pequeños y de multitud de tipos diferentes.

Sin embargo, sobre el puente Banpo que salva el río Han en Seúl (Corea del Sur), se ha añadido un curioso efecto que hace de este puente toda una atracción turística a la vez que uno de los puentes más espectaculares del mundo. Ese efecto, no es ni más ni menos que unos chorros de agua a ambos lados del puente que crean curiosos efectos tanto de forma como de color:


Fuente: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ra...tain_Seoul.JPG

En total, el puente cuenta con 10.000 bocas de agua equipadas con LEDs para iluminar los chorros y por las que se disparan los chorros de agua hasta una distancia horizontal de 43 metros, capaces de expulsar hasta 190 toneladas de agua cada minuto.

Aquí podéis ver los curiosos efectos de formas y colores que crean los chorros del puente.




Guapo guapo. Un día de estos a lo mejor me doy una vuelta con el coche por ese puente  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Los terrines

Realmente son espectaculares las imágenes, F.Lázaro; muchas gracias por compartirlas.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Si que esta guapo, cosa de ir una tarde de estas y tomar cafe por ahi mientras vemos el espectaculo  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

Desde luego se ve que les sobra energía a estos coreanos.
Los efectos de la luz sobre el agua son espectaculares.
Yo creo que habría que verlo desde el tablero de abajo, desde el de arriba la longitud y la altura alcanzada por el chorro no te dejan ver todo el espectáculo.
Evidentemente desde la zona desde donde se ha tomado la primera foto la visión de conjunto es preciosa.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ostras!!
¡Qué guapo F.Lazaro!
¡Y por abajo otro carril. Como saben aprovechar el espacio...

----------


## Comizo

Es precioso.
Pero se vé que no les importa a los coreanos el coste eléctrico de mover esa cantidad de agua. Cada chorro creo que superará el kw/h.

Muy bonito, pero excesivamente caro. Espero que no lo vea el alcalde de Madrid, si no...

----------


## Comizo

Así a bote pronto, y al precio del kw en España, me salen unos 22500 euros mensuales, sin pasarme mucho. No es un cálculo como el de F. Lázaro, más bien de andar por casa.

----------


## frfmfrfm

En la primera foto parece la película de los diez mandamiento cuando Moisés abre las aguas del mar para defenderse de los romanos.
El puente es una maravilla desde luego.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Luján

> En la primera foto parece la película de los diez mandamiento cuando Moisés abre las aguas del mar para defenderse de los romanos.
> El puente es una maravilla desde luego.
> Un saludo a todos.


No eran los romanos, sino los egipcios los que les perseguían  :Wink: 

Hay que ver más pelis de "Cartón Hestón" de esas que ponen todas seguidas en Semana Santa  :Big Grin:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Es verdad , y eso que estado 10 años en un colegio de curas, no tengo solución :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Es verdad , y eso que estado 10 años en un colegio de curas, no tengo solución


Si es que ya se sabe que de colegio de curas se sale o monja o .......  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Yo he salido agnóstico, por lo demás bien  :Big Grin:

----------

